# Those that were asking about my utility bills



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I finished off paying my electric bill today $150.22. Paid $35 on my regular $22.27 water bill, Still got $249 to go.
Im going to take a reading every day when I go get the mail. I noticed that a coupling at the meter was wet. Anybody else notice that at their meter? It said I used 607 gal last month. I sure don't see how.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I still think you have a leak somewhere.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If you shut off all of the faucets in the house and the meter is still showing motion then you have a leak.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes, but I only run the hyd to spray my seeds in my cold frame, flush the toilet once or twice, wash dishes, shave, brush my teeth, and take my pills.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF it warms up enough today, and I remember to do it, Im gonna try to find a garden trowl and go down and dig out the dirt around the bottom of the meter. Its simi mud like.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Did you do what Terri said and shut everything off and then go see if the meter is still running?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Should NOT be wet at the meter!

Maybe some people can give you comparisons on what THEY use. I'm no use on this as the city I live in does NOT have meters, we pay by the number of rooms in the house.

You NEED to let your water company know that you have a leak. If you don't, you stand the chance that when they DO discover a problem, they'll continue to "charge you the amount that you've already been using" until they make the repairs...in spite of the fact that you're NOT using it, it's draining away! Been there, done that!

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

With most places any leak between the meter and the house is the responsibility of the home owner. But, if the meter itself leaks it is THEIR responsibility.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

607 gallons is only 20 gallons per day. Flushing the toilet twice uses 3 gallons. I notice you didn’t list baths, showers or cooking water. Your use is far below average.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

My Fri reading was 12889520
My Sat reading was 12890487
My Sun reading is 12891716


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALSO, My neighbor told me that once when he had just moved there, that the county hooked his meter. He didn't see it for several hours. He called the W Dist. They came out sometime the next day and fixed it. They still charged him for the FULL amount of water lost.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

2196 for 3 days...seems high.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Get it fixed...they can only charge you for the lost water once.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I am going to ask you again did you do what Terri said and turn off all the water in the house and go out and see if the meter is still running?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

A leak before it goes through the meter won't register on your bill. A leak after it goes through the meter will. Start digging.

geo


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I have had several leaks in the same spot. The elbow where the line comes out of the meter to come to the house. The bottom of that elbow will develop a hole in this rocky ground and leak will go straight down, doesn't show any signs above ground at all. Your leak seems to be growing exponentially . My water will discount the bill if you show proof of repair. Doesn't pay all but does help. I seldom use much over the minimum. I have had monthly bill exceed the yearly cost though when the leak returns.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes, but I only run the hyd to spray my seeds in my cold frame, flush the toilet once or twice, wash dishes, shave, brush my teeth, and take my pills.


You need to do what Terri said if you want to see if there's a leak.
You shouldn't be seeing any wet spots anywhere on your side of the meter.

Save a few jugs/buckets of water to use for a day or two and do the test to see if the meter continues to run with all all the valves shut off. Use the buckets to flush the toilet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> IF it warms up enough today, and I remember to do it, Im gonna try to find a garden trowl and go down and dig out the dirt around the bottom of the meter. Its simi mud like.


Call the water company and have them check it.
Then if they break something they will have to fix it.
If you break something you will be in a bind.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> My Fri reading was 12889520
> My Sat reading was 12890487
> My Sun reading is 12891716


That's meaningless.
Do the test with all valves closed.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If you are using 600 gallons a month you are probably still paying the minimum.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> If you are using 600 gallons a month you are probably still paying the minimum.


He likely didn't include ALL the 0's.

Mon


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> My Fri reading was 12889520
> My Sat reading was 12890487
> My Sun reading is 12891716


I think there should be a decimal point in those numbers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

po boy said:


> I think there should be a decimal point in those numbers.


Even so it still tells nothing about how much was actually used and how much was from a possible leak. 

The simplest thing is to close all the valves in the house for some time period to see if the meter continues to move.

No matter what the water company needs to be notified ASAP to avoid paying a huge bill for a leak.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I checked the water meter at 11, and havnt used any water. Ill check it again at around 4


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

how many miles is the meter from the house ???


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> I checked the water meter at 11, and havnt used any water. Ill check it again at around 4


So has it moved??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its around 200/250ft.
I just checked it at 11 This morning it read 12597070
Now it reads at 5 12897263
------------
300193
NOW< I think the 93 are 10ths, but whatever, I havnt ran a drop of water between 11 and 5. Im calling them tomorrow.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yup. Leak.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally you did what people have been telling you to do for weeks. Now you know you have a leak be prepared that it could be under your house and you will have to fix it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Rich, U claim I don't see what other people put on here, Well, your no better lol. I KNOW ive said at least twice, that theres mud below the meter.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

Then why haven't you done anything about it?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

RichNC said:


> Then why haven't you done anything about it?


Um.... he just did?

He saw the dampness at the meter, and damp soil this time of year DOES happen even where there is no water meter involved, he observed the readings of the meter while not using any water, and when the water company next opens he will call them. I think that pretty much covers it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Just called them. 9 20. Said theyd have somebody check the meter.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Woman called back. Said she had checked and said that I used 580 gal in one month. Did I use 580 gal last month she asked? I said heck no, I likely didn't use 80 gal last month. She said, well 580 gal is in the range of what most people use. I said, well, Im a bacher, im 70, and I only use water in the washer once a week, a shower once a week if it isn't too cold, which it has been, and what I use to do dishes, I said that cant be that much. She said, well, she just wanted me to know that 580 was a reasonable amount of water for a household to use. I said, well, I want it checked. I intend to water my garden, and I don't want 580 gal attached to the amount I DO use. She said OK shed send a man out.
I would assume that she would know what she was talking about, BUT I cant get my head around using that much water in the last 6 months weve had of winter.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Woman called back. Said she had checked and said that I used 580 gal in one month. Did I use 580 gal last month she asked? I said heck no, I likely didn't use 80 gal last month. She said, well 580 gal is in the range of what most people use. I said, well, Im a bacher, im 70, and I only use water in the washer once a week, a shower once a week if it isn't too cold, which it has been, and what I use to do dishes, I said that cant be that much. She said, well, she just wanted me to know that 580 was a reasonable amount of water for a household to use. I said, well, I want it checked. I intend to water my garden, and I don't want 580 gal attached to the amount I DO use. She said OK shed send a man out.
> I would assume that she would know what she was talking about, BUT I cant get my head around using that much water in the last 6 months weve had of winter.


How old is your washing machine? Older ones use between 25-40 gallons per wash. On the low end that’s 100 gallons a month. On the high end with and older washer you’re a quarter of the way to your total usage.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

*How much water do I use when I …*
Does a bath or a shower use more water? Is it worth it to install a high-efficiency toilet or shower head? Take a look at the numbers below and decide for yourself. When you use less water, it’s good for your wallet, good for the city of Avon Lake and good for Lake Erie.



*Activity* *Number of Times** *Circumstances* *Water Used*
Total Use (gallons)**
Toilet Five Conventional toilet 3.5 – 5 gallons per flush 17.5 – 25
Low-flow toilet 1.6 gallons per flush 8
High-efficiency toilet 1.28 gallons per flush 6.4
Shower One (8 minutes long) Pre-1993 showerhead 3 – 8 gallons per minute 24 – 64
Standard showerhead 2.5 gallons per minute 20
Low-flow showerhead 1.5 gallons per minute 12
Bath Once Tub 1/4 to 1/3 full 7.5 – 15 gallons 7.5 – 15
Full tub 30 – 45 gallons 30 – 45
Shaving Once 1 full basin 1 gallon 1
Running water, five minutes 2.2 gallons per minute 11
Brushing teeth Twice Brush and rinse 0.25 – 0.5 gallon 0.5 – 1
Running water, two minutes 2.2 gallons per minute 4.4
Hand washing Seven (15 seconds) Standard aerator 2.2 gallons per minute 7.7
Low-flow aerator 0.5 gallon per minute 0.875
* Per person per day

*Kitchen*
*Activity* *Number of Times** *Circumstances* *Water Used** *Total Use (gallons)**
Cooking Washing produce One full kitchen basin 1 – 2 gallons 1 – 2
Running water, three minutes 2.2 gallons per minute 6.6
Dishwasher Once – full load Water-conserving model 4.5 – 7 gallons 4.5 – 7
Standard cycle 10 – 14 gallons 10 – 14
Dishwashing by hand Once Full basin/wash and rinse 2 – 4 gallons 2 – 4
Running water, five minutes 2.2 gallons per minute 11
* Per day

*Miscellaneous*
*Activity* *Number of Times* *Circumstances* *Water Used* *Total Use (gallons)*
Laundry Once Front-load washer 13 – 20 gallons/load 13 – 20
Conventional top-loader 35 – 50 gallons/load 35 – 50
Car washing Once Five full two-gallon buckets 10 gallons/wash 10
Hose for 5 minutes 5/8-inch hose 32
Lawn watering During hot dry spells, Kentucky bluegrass needs ¾ of an inch of water twice a week, turf-type tall fescue needs ½ to ¾ of an inch of water twice a week, and buffalo grass needs ½ to ¾ of an inch every other week.

https://avonlakewater.org/for-our-customers/how-much-water-do-i-use-when-i/


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Shower once a week ????


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

M5farm said:


> Shower once a week ????


Well, it sounded good enough to get a man out to check it, which was the entire point of the conversation!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Terri said:


> Well, it sounded good enough to get a man out to check it, which was the entire point of the conversation!


They’re going to check the meter. That won’t say anything about what is happening on Bill’s side of that meter. 580 gallons in a month averages to less than 20 gallons a day. That’s 1/3 to 1/4 of the average per person usage in the US.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Huh.

Well, they ought to check the meter for leaks as well as for function.

If the meter itself is leaking they will replace it. If the leak is on the house side of the meter it is FBB's responsibility.

Since the meter was running when FBB was not using water, there is a leak somewhere. If FB is lucky it will be at the meter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> I would assume that she would know what she was talking about, BUT I cant get my head around using that much water in the last 6 months weve had of winter.


You've been told several times an easy way to find out yourself if you have a leak between the meter and the house. 

Closing all the valves would help you isolate the problem. 

I can promise you the woman answering the phone probably knows very little about finding and repairing leaks.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

YEAH, Shower once a week, And not even that when it was cold, and I had a COOL house due to not having enough heat from a heater to keep it warm. I even put in old incandescent bulbs in the 6 fixtures in the bath and had them on all night when it was below freezing. I don't go anywhere cept when I get paid, sooooooooo
mnn To go by your schedule, and b y what I think I use, Ill say, per month ,

Toilet 100gal
shower -20
shaving -2
teeth 1
hand washing -10
kitchen 5
Washer 80
hose 5

That's a bit over 220 gal a month.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bear, If you read ALLA my posts before commenting youd save yourself from my saying
IF YOU READ ALLA MY POSTS, YOUD SEE WHERE I SAID TWICE THAT SHE SAID SHED SEND A MAN OUT TO CHECK IT.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bear, If you read ALLA my posts before commenting youd save yourself from my saying
> IF YOU READ ALLA MY POSTS, YOUD SEE WHERE I SAID TWICE THAT SHE SAID SHED SEND A MAN OUT TO CHECK IT.


I read that.
I also read where you said "she would know what she was talking about".

If she really did, she would have told you what Terri did a day or two ago, and you would have already determined if there's a leak and would have started to narrow down the location.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I am a 71 year old Widower and use about 6 times the water you do, but I do give the dog a bath now and then.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

you know it could be a bad flapper in your toilet , that's a silent leak that will use plenty of water . turn main valve off under house , try to run faucet to prove the valve holds . 
then go to the meter , in the center is a triangle that spins with water use . look at this for a moment as it may not move all the time . if there's no movement you don't have a leak . I worked for the local county water dept for 20+ years and OFTEN it's a toilet leaking .


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

ticndig said:


> you know it could be a bad flapper in your toilet , that's a silent leak that will use plenty of water . turn main valve off under house , try to run faucet to prove the valve holds .
> then go to the meter , in the center is a triangle that spins with water use . look at this for a moment as it may not move all the time . if there's no movement you don't have a leak . I worked for the local county water dept for 20+ years and OFTEN it's a toilet leaking .


Good point!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

it is/was. Ive been shutting the water off to the toilet every morning. I flush once in the morning and that's it, then shut the water off to the toilet. I try to use the outhouse as much as possible.
po boy. When I lived at the other place, and had to haul water. I learned to be REAL frugal with it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I took a reading at noon, and will take one at 5. The reader guy took one at near noon also. said he MIGHT be back in a couple hours to check it again. Aint showed.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill, the readings you posted are inconsistent, but the last two show water use. You have a leak somewhere. Period.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oxankle said:


> Bill, the readings you posted are inconsistent


The only thing consistent about Bill is inconsistency.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I took a reading last night and not a drop of water had been used. 7hrs. I took a reading this morning, but forgot and used a gal of water to wash up with after fooling with the bailer, which led to nothing.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

if you're not shutting off the main valve to the house your readings mean nothing .


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF I take a reading at a certain time, and wait hours before taken it again and NOT using any water in between those times, How does it not show something?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

If you do your readings with the water valve to the house open and the meter shows consumption you could have a leak anywhere in your system , main line underground , a pinhole in a pipe under the house , a leaking toilet- t and p valve leaking ect - . 
if you do your readings with the main valve at house closed and you show consumption the leak is in the line between meter and the main valve you closed . If your showing no consumption then there is no leak . And if your system does not have a backflow preventer the meter will often spin backwards when the water heater heats the water . water expands and must go somewhere so it backs up into the main line . no one can tell you what is wrong without looking but we can tell you how to check it yourself .


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow, 3 pages on how to find a leak. Look up obstinate in the dictionary and there's FBB's picture.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> Wow, 3 pages on how to find a leak. Look up obstinate in the dictionary and there's FBB's picture.


That's a long way to take a leak, huh? 

geo


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> Wow, 3 pages on how to find a leak. Look up obstinate in the dictionary and there's FBB's picture.


well you should have been here when he was rejuvenating his 12 volt battery .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> How does it not show something?


It doesn't show you where the leak is.
It could be at the meter or somewhere in the house.

By shutting *all* the valves in the house, any leaks detected would be in the line from the meter to the first valve in the house.

If nothing shows, you then open valves to pressurize other areas to see if the meter moves.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

i'm glad they don't have a meter on his bandwidth


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

some of you got to understand that bill is his own drummer.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

whiterock said:


> some of you got to understand that bill is his own drummer.


Some of us have to understand that FBB posts questions with absolutely no intention to follow anyone's advice or recommendations.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

just because someone asks for advice doesn't mean they have to take it. Frustrating as it may be to those free with advice. I just accept FBB as he is and I'm good with it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've saved 100 dollars in last 2 months on my water bill when I found out that flapper wasn't always shutting off. ~Georgia


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Rock. 
Last 2 days, I got out and take a reading in the morning, figuring to get another reading in the evening. BUT, Dang if I don't find a need to use water. Ill keep trying.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill close the valve at the house tomorrow along with the meter. Thatl keep me from using water during the test lol.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

leave the valve at the meter open . if you close it you won't have pressure on your line and your test won't work . shut main valve at house is what you need to shut . that will eliminate the house plumbing from the test and allow you to test your water main that is underground . if meter moves you have a leak underground . if not open the valve at the house , if it now moves you have a leak in the house plumbing .


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I swear this thread is making me laugh. FBB, I hope you get it figured out.

Starting to turn into "how many ******** does it take to find the water leak?".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

whiterock said:


> some of you got to understand that bill is his own drummer.


Lots of people read these threads.
Someone with a similar problem might actually learn something if others make suggestions.
I learn stuff every time I read one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You got it Bear. The fact that I don't mind being a fool sometimes, and have you and others poke fun at me because I keep hammering, trying to get my head around an idea, hopefully causes others to get their head around a problem they may have also. I ask for advice, but many times the advisors are way smarter than I am, and I don't understand it, or their advice answers one problem, but mine might evolve into a multi faceted problem, Or some times I just don't understand the advice.
Ill just shut off the house valve tomorrow. That way I cant be using any water.
Thanks to alla you who keep plugging to help me. Try to remember tho, that your likely helping someone else whos too thin skinned to take the admonishments that flow off me like a duck. K NOW THIS TOO. I KNOW that you all mean well, and want to help. I sure appreciate you taking the time to follow me page after page


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill, I got just the thing for you when you find that sneaky leak. It's a genuine LEFT-hand monkey wrench that I found out behind the barn--slightly rusty, antique, one jaw cracked, but, if you pay shipping...... 

geo


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FBB reminds me of a birthday card I bought for DH once....front says, "When they made you, they broke the mold!"

Inside says, "And I hear they beat the Hades out of the mold maker, too!"

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> It's a genuine LEFT-hand monkey wrench that I found out behind the barn--*slightly rusty*, *antique, one jaw cracked*, but, if you pay shipping......


He just did a thread about how to "unfreeze" some side cutters and there's another about how to weld, so he already knows how to fix all that.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Folks, FBB has answered many, MANY questions about farm equipment over the years. It just goes to show that no one person can know everything.

FBB did not used to be on city water, and therefor is not up-to-date on water meters. It happens. No biggie.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He just did a thread about how to "unfreeze" some side cutters and there's another about how to weld, so he already knows how to fix all that.


Those were right hand side cutters. Nope, won't work.......

geo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

cutter out Geo lol


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

So bill what was the outcome of the high water bill . was it a leak ? if so where ?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bill;
Dammit, you are not listening to anyone. You used nearly 1200 gallons over the weekend. At that rate you are using 600 gallons a day---YOU HAVE A LEAK AND IT IS ON YOUR SIDE OF THE METER. DIG UP THAT METER!!!!

IS IT POSSIBLE that someone else has a line connected to yours? Is there a house or trailer nearby that was once occupied by people kin to or tenants of the folks who owned your place?

Were I to have this problem I'd start by taking a shovel and digging up the line coming out of the meter. Any leak is on your side.
Chuck


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I DO N O T have a leak.
IF youll all remember, we had 2 or 3 weeks where the nighttime temps were in the 20s, and a weeks worth scattered here and there in the teens. I ran a DRIBBLE out of my tub spigit, my sink in that bathroom, the kitchen sink, the shower, and the master bathroom sinks. I had them running all day and night for 2 or 3 weeks, and I guess I ran that amount of water out. Hard to believe, but there is no other option. Ive checked the meter and it does NOT show any useage for say 6hrs. Ive checked it a couple of times now, and it reads perfect.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

well it seems you knew what the problem was all along but failed to except that running water for three weeks straight would run your bill up . then come on here to ''talk it out " I'M AT A LOSS FOR WORDS zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Bill depending at how you look at , that's great!.....One worry to check off the list. But before you spend next winter opening faucets, maybe you can now spend the time to get the baler fixed. Those bales would be valuable to stack around the perimeter of your house and save both your heat bill and your water bill. Sounds to me like a plan, anyway. Then you could collect them to use for potato mulch....

geo


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I DO N O T have a leak.
> IF youll all remember, we had 2 or 3 weeks where the nighttime temps were in the 20s, and a weeks worth scattered here and there in the teens. I ran a DRIBBLE out of my tub spigit, my sink in that bathroom, the kitchen sink, the shower, and the master bathroom sinks. I had them running all day and night for 2 or 3 weeks, and I guess I ran that amount of water out. Hard to believe, but there is no other option. Ive checked the meter and it does NOT show any useage for say 6hrs. Ive checked it a couple of times now, and it reads perfect.


It is cheaper than calling a plumber to fix the pipes. BTDT got the T-shirt

Some people wrap heat tape around pipes to decrease the number of faucets they have to leave dribbling. Some wrap them in insulating tape. They leave the cupboard doors open so the warm air in the room can hit the pipes under the sink. And then they might only leave the last faucet on the pipes dribbling.

ALL of the above will decrease the need to leave water running to prevent the pipes freezing. I learned a LOT about frozen pipes when I moved away from California!


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, Bill; 
If you have no leak, and you say you use almost no water, how did you use 1200 gallons in two days?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is this beat up on Bill day?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

painterswife said:


> Is this beat up on Bill day?


Isn't that every day for poor old Bill?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

FarmboyBill said:


> Yes, but I only run the hyd to spray my seeds in my cold frame, flush the toilet once or twice, wash dishes, shave, brush my teeth, and take my pills.





FarmboyBill said:


> I DO N O T have a leak.
> IF youll all remember, we had 2 or 3 weeks where the nighttime temps were in the 20s, and a weeks worth scattered here and there in the teens. I ran a DRIBBLE out of my tub spigit, my sink in that bathroom, the kitchen sink, the shower, and the master bathroom sinks. I had them running all day and night for 2 or 3 weeks, and I guess I ran that amount of water out. Hard to believe, but there is no other option. Ive checked the meter and it does NOT show any useage for say 6hrs. Ive checked it a couple of times now, and it reads perfect.


 I have to wonder if you remembered


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I know NOW that I have whats called PEX pipes. I tested them when I found out I had them at the last of the cold spell AFTER I had got my big bill. Nothing happened. There supposed to expand several sizes from what the origionally are. I cant see how that helps, as it seems to me that once the water froze and expanded, the pipes would to, allowing more water to come in between the frozen water and further expanding the pipes till the end result was a big busted pipe. The only way I could see that working is if I shut off the water at the meter, so that there wouldn't be any more water being forced into the pipes during expansion, BUT, Id need water sooner or later, and supposedly, that water already in the pipes would still be frozen. I had it down to the teens a few times, and nothing happened that I could see outside the house, and it sits on a solid concrete pad.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Is this beat up on Bill day?


Everyone here tries hard to help Bill.
He tries even harder to make it difficult.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> as it seems to me that once the water froze and expanded, the pipes would to, allowing more water to come in between the frozen water and further expanding the pipes till the end result was a big busted pipe.


Don't try to think about the science involved.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Makes me glad I have a well!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I know NOW that I have whats called PEX pipes. I tested them when I found out I had them at the last of the cold spell AFTER I had got my big bill. Nothing happened. There supposed to expand several sizes from what the origionally are. I cant see how that helps, as it seems to me that once the water froze and expanded, the pipes would to, allowing more water to come in between the frozen water and further expanding the pipes till the end result was a big busted pipe. The only way I could see that working is if I shut off the water at the meter, so that there wouldn't be any more water being forced into the pipes during expansion, BUT, Id need water sooner or later, and supposedly, that water already in the pipes would still be frozen. I had it down to the teens a few times, and nothing happened that I could see outside the house, and it sits on a solid concrete pad.


I am fairly certain the pipes freeze from the outside in, so the ice would be stuck to the pipe.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

'good grief


----------

